# Stupid question - Orijen



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

How do you pronounce Orijen ? Every time a conversation comes up about what food I feed my dogs I hesitate a little because I don't know how to say it.

Is the J pronounced as a hard Ori-jen (like the from *J*ack, or like the word Origin)

Or is it softer/European Ori-zen (like the French J, such as "*J*'adore")

Really stupid/pointless question I know , I'm just curious.


----------



## sallygunes (Aug 5, 2011)

Set_Nights said:


> How do you pronounce Orijen ? Every time a conversation comes up about what food I feed my dogs I hesitate a little because I don't know how to say it.
> 
> Is the J pronounced as a hard Ori-jen (like the from *J*ack, or like the word Origin)
> 
> ...


ive always thought it was pronounced ori -- jen as in j for jack etc but not sure


----------



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

I can never make up my mind . I don't know anyone in person that uses it to hear them pronounce it!


----------



## springfieldbean (Sep 13, 2010)

I voted for Jack!

I always assume it's like Origin, and that it's a kind of pun on the word. 

Just a complete guess though... 

Hmm, thinking more, it's from Canada apparently, and if you pronounce it with a soft g it does sound kind of american/canadian. Hmm, I've just argued myself round!! Can I vote again?! :001_tongue:


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

The Dutch way ij = long i  so... or= i= en...

Im useless at explaining sounds !


----------



## Kc Mac (Jul 26, 2011)

I pronounce it with a J for Jack 

Not that I say it anymore as no longer feed it


----------



## Lil Doglets (Oct 17, 2011)

When i first discovered the food i said it like or-i-en like a silent 'j' mainly because i had a dutch BF at the time so i'd got used to 'ij' being a 'y' sound lol but then when i thought about it i started to think it's ment to sound like how you say 'origin' which makes more sense because it's a food that's ment to be more like dogs 'origional' food


----------



## OllieBob (Nov 28, 2010)

Listen to this video ORIJEN 'Pet Food of the Year' AGAIN! | Orijen Pet Foods .co.uk and you'll find its a j for jack.


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

Set_Nights said:


> How do you pronounce Orijen ?


The name is actually a few really old languages merged into one.

Or - this comes from the very old Norse alphabet relating to the ancient breeds of dogs that are pretty much the oldest domestic breeds known. It is actually pronounced "Ex"

i - this originates from the Celtic term for a facility used to keep everythign together such as a pen or a holding area. They chose it due to wanting to create a sense fo togetherness within the family and also to keep the stools of the dog firm and easier to deal with - no upset stomachs.

jen - wanting a word that related to how well the dog absorbed the nutrients they went for the acient Mayan name given to the common every day seive.

If you put all of these together Orijen is really pronounced "Ex-pen-sive" but that wasn't an option on the poll so I had to vote for "other".


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

sallygunes said:


> ive always thought it was pronounced ori -- jen as in j for jack etc but not sure


That's how I say it. Everyone seems to know what I'm on about


----------

